# Blue Badge and Tolls



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

We had a pleasant suppress this month while touring in France. Over the past years we have always displaid our blue badge in the front of our RV. Unfortunately at the Tolls this did not seem to make a difference, so this year I decided to get Keith to physically hold up the badge and state handicap to the person on the tolls. This made a big difference as one or two had to phone to confirm but all the others just reduced our tolls to class 1. This made a big saving, on one toll alone it was over 30 euros less.
Class one for an RV towing a Car. What better way to boost our holiday fund.

Little Kath.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

we have only just found this out, really good saving   

Loddy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I tried this earlier this year twice and they just charged me the same and said it didnt make any difference so I just gave up asking.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Yea but you don't have 4 axles, plenty of weight but lacking in axles Barry   

loddy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Surely you get the same benefits from using the toll roads as the rest of us so why should your toll be reduced ? The road, aires and landscaping have to be paid for by someone; why not you ?

I always thought a Blue Badge was intended as a permit to park in places where wheelchairs could be easily removed from cars or infirm people would have less far to walk.

G


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

G

and you can get accross the Severn bridge for nothing,

I tell you what you have my disability and you can have my badge

Loddy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

loddy said:


> I tell you what you have my disability and you can have my badge
> Loddy


Too easy Loddy ! I understand the concessions available in UK- I've read the literature when applying for badges for both my mother and father-in -law :

HERE

and I can see that they apply to people who are exempt because they are receiving various benefits and grants because of their disability or, in the case of my father-in-law and my mother because they are elderly and unable to walk.

I still can't see however how it can be justified for people who are not in need of financial support and can pay the tolls.

G


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

I posted the same reply when this came up on another Forum. I totally agree with the Blue Badge Scheme for parking but cannot for the life of me think why it should apply to Tolls. The only reason you would be exempt in my mind is if you couldn't get out of the vehicle to actually pay a toll charge or if you couldn't leave the vehicle with the safety of the badge holder at risk. Obviously leaving the vehicle would only apply to RHD vehicles.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Totally agree with those who cannot understand why a Blue Badge should automatically provide concessions for tolls or even parking fees.
SWMBO has a Blue Badge as does her father due to disability, not an inability to pay their way.
Gerry


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I have great sympathy for the disabled who require the Blue Badge. However, I feel the scheme must be one of the most openly abused systems in the country.

IMHO it is long overdue an overhaul to rid the abuse.

As for discount on the tolls...why??? I can see no logical reason why a disabled person should pay any less than anyone else. They chose to use the toll road. Parking is something completely different of course, when being used by a legitimate badge holder

Stewart


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I also agree.........but only because I'm the envious type!  

I tried to get a reduction at the Gold Beach museum by flashing my RMA card. The French bint on the desk just threw her arms up, most probably swore at me in French ( 'bout time they learnt English, they've been in our common market long enough) and charged me full whack!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

The French scheme reduces a vehicle from Class 2 to Class 1 for those with a disability badge. It should not reduce a Class 3 or 4 to a lower class. I think you have been lucky.

I also still fail to understand why my motorhome is a class 4 (5000kg, tag axle) and Rv's are technically class 3.

Read this link re the dropping from class 2 to 1.

http://www.autoroutes.fr/en/preparatives/vehicle-classification.html?0=

Russell


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Just a couple of points;

1. PLEASE do not let this thread descend into a rant about the rights or wrongs of the Blue Badge Scheme - that has happened before and does cause a large number of very negative comments. Let's try to keep this thread as a genuine, helpful discussion.  :? 

2. we have NEVER had any reduction in class for our vehicle even though MrsW's BB has been shown and we had assumed (perhaps wrongly) that this was one of many urban myths and did not really happen. So the original post is very interesting. 

3. the link that Rapide 561 refers to does have this phrase at the bottom;

Category-2 vehicles adapted for carrying disabled people (as specified on registration papers) are considered as belonging to category 1.

and I note the clause "adapted for carrying disabled people"

That does raise the question about whether the vehicles that have been downgraded have been "ADAPTED for carrying disabled people"? 

My personal view *(not that of me as a Mod *or whatever) as a motorhome user is that the BBS is great and does offer concessions to park to those that need it. I do have some serious reservations about whether possessing such a badge should entitle one to a reduction on an autoroute but if the authorities offer such a thing they must feel that it does.

Interestingly while it offers a reduction as regards the Severn Bridge (to get into Wales?) it offers no reduction on the Tamar Bridge as far as I am aware (to leave Cornwall into Plymouth).

But the discussion is interesting and I am sure many of us would like to know where you got such a reduction since many of us never have! :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Penquin said:


> . I do have some serious reservations about whether possessing such a badge should entitle one to a reduction on an autoroute but if the authorities offer such a thing they must feel that it does.


I could make out a case: driving on the autoroute is undoubtedly easier and less of a strain physically and mentally - less manoevring, use of handbrake , roundabouts, alertness to avoid those who insist on priorite a droite against all odds and so on.

Hence those who have some form of physical disability would find it easier to be mobile if they can use the motorway but, becaues of a lessening in their earning power due to their disability, they might not be able to afford to use the toll road. Hence a reduction via their BB.

G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have to admit I was trying it on. I agree. I see no reason why I should get cheaper tolls because I have a BB. However it appears that severally disabled people with modified vehicles are really the only ones that (officially) can and there is an argument that perhaps someone this badly disabled may be more inclined to use the tolls as it is perhaps easier on their disability. they can get there quicker and there are less roundabouts, stop starts etc. Its just a theory. Come on though admit it, if you had one and you were on the tolls and you had heard on here you might get a reduced rate wouldn't you try it a couple of times.

As far as car parks are concerned many BB holders need to park near to where they want and dont always have the option to park a mile away where its free and then walk. So perhaps a consesion is applicable.

I can see why many do get annoyed but you do have to get approval from a GP or surgeon that you have a long term disability. I didn't get mine easily but to be honest I do sometimes feel like a fraud. We could pull up on a disabled bay in the MH, jump on our motorbike and hair off down the road. I hardly look disabled. However I could get up the next morning and be in real pain and unable to walk far. I have quite bad arthritis in my knees and the reason I got the badge is for parking in city centres seeing clients for an hour here or an hour there. If I have a bad day I need to be right outside the offices. Im only 44 and they wont operate as Im too young! (and as Loddy kindly pointed out, had one too many pies)

Personally I dont have a problem paying for parking but if it is offered for free Im not going to turn it down.

EDIT: Re the Tolls, Grizzly we must have had the same thought at the same time!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't use my badge often in parking area's because there are a lot worse off than me and like Barry sometimes feel a fraud  

But my RV with toad is class 5 and last month coming through france on one section I was asked for €29 and after flashing BB it was €1.60 !!! now truthfully hands up who wouldn't take advantage of that French handout ??

Loddy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We dont use them unless we have to put a lot were automated this year so there wasnt even anyone to flash a badge to. I agree though Loddy, its worth a punt. After all we are over there spending our money and supporting their economy. How many frenchies do you see in the UK. None! I mean we spent an average of nearly £3 per night on camping this year over there. Come on, we want something back!!!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Penquin said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------

